# Water Filters On The Inside Or Outside?



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

I just picked up a 301BQ and am now trying to get her ready for camping. One item that came up was where to put the water filters. The 301BQ has a rather large area behind the water heater that I could mount the filters in. My question is can I plumb the trailer like this:

City Water/Well---City Water Connection---Filter---Softener---Pressure regulator---Trailer plumbing

I am thinking if I plumb it this way I could take advantage of the extra pressure of the system to negate the drop the filter and softener would cause and still protect the trailer from surges in the system. OR like this

City Water/Well---Filter---Softener---Pressure Regulator---City Water Connection/Trailer

Or

City Water/Well---Pressure Regulator---Filter---Softner---City Water Connection/Trailer

Do you guys forsee any problems with any of these set ups?

Also, can I plumb a valve that would let me fill my fresh water tank off of the city water connection, or is there a reason why there isn't one there now.

Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Anything's possible here! Make sure any plumbing (and especially connections) on the high pressure side are rated for the higher pressure. There's a check valve in the pump that prevents the city water from backfilling the tank. You could install a bypass with valve to allow this to happen to fill the tank, but it might be easier just to disconnect the city hose and stick it into the tank fill for the times you need to fill your tank and are already connected to city water.

Sounds like you are handy and have a good idea of what you want to have. Definetly post pictures if you do it so others can see.


----------

